# Tunnel Training?



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

We finally have our first piece of agility equipment - a tunnel! It's a 5' tunnel, with a 24" opening. 

I know that there are a lot of different exercises you can do as far as things like jumps go (and I should be able to make some homemade jumps within the next couple of weeks or so!), but is there anything that could be good training to do with a tunnel, besides just having her do it? (She does loooooove tunnels, though! :biggrin1

I'm also hesitant to do too much jump work with Kimma even when I've built them, since she is so young. 

I just figured I would ask!

BTW, we've done a lot of basic work, like contacts, she has a target that we use (a little plastic disc thing), and we do a lot of heel-work type stuff, like about turns, change of sides, etc., on a regular basis. Anything else that anyone could suggest in terms of foundation work for a young pup would be great, too! :rockon:


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

:bump:

Anyone?


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Are her contacts on cue? Have you guys done any flat work like front crosses and the like?


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

LazyGRanch713 said:


> Are her contacts on cue? Have you guys done any flat work like front crosses and the like?


Oh no. You've found me out. I'm definitely a n00b. I get the idea of contacts, but not sure how to go about them in terms of a tunnel (like I understand that you have to hit the bottom parts of say the dog walk and a-frame, but without the happy yellow paint job, I'm confused! Hahaha). 

We've only done like heel positions, about turns, and change of sides (not sure if those are the right terms for them...). How would we go about doing a front cross? Is it just like she would have to cross in front of me, say from a right heel to get to the tunnel on the left? It's hard because in class now we can't do too much (they're still so young!), plus we are one of 5 dog/handler pairs, so we kind of have to stick with the slowest in the group, if that makes sense. 

Which is fine because we work on maintaining focus and such when others are working and we cannot, but at home, her focus on my is great (of course, LOL). I guess I feel like just sending her through over and over (even if we are coming from a running start and we do some on each side) gets boring after a bit.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Finkie_Mom said:


> Oh no. You've found me out. I'm definitely a n00b. I get the idea of contacts, but not sure how to go about them in terms of a tunnel (like I understand that you have to hit the bottom parts of say the dog walk and a-frame, but without the happy yellow paint job, I'm confused! Hahaha).
> 
> We've only done like heel positions, about turns, and change of sides (not sure if those are the right terms for them...). How would we go about doing a front cross? Is it just like she would have to cross in front of me, say from a right heel to get to the tunnel on the left? It's hard because in class now we can't do too much (they're still so young!), plus we are one of 5 dog/handler pairs, so we kind of have to stick with the slowest in the group, if that makes sense.
> 
> Which is fine because we work on maintaining focus and such when others are working and we cannot, but at home, her focus on my is great (of course, LOL). I guess I feel like just sending her through over and over (even if we are coming from a running start and we do some on each side) gets boring after a bit.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HHRFreV3gXE
Watching this over and over pretty much did it for me, though I realized I had already been doing it. Somehow when you put a name to it, it gets harder 
You could also practice the table using a rug or something of the sort. Apparently you don't need a position on the table (stand, sit, or down instead of one or the other) but I train an auto-down so there is no question in my mind the dog is ON the table.


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

LazyGRanch713 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HHRFreV3gXE
> Watching this over and over pretty much did it for me, though I realized I had already been doing it. Somehow when you put a name to it, it gets harder
> You could also practice the table using a rug or something of the sort. Apparently you don't need a position on the table (stand, sit, or down instead of one or the other) but I train an auto-down so there is no question in my mind the dog is ON the table.


Ohhhhh yes, I guess we have been working on front crosses, then! LOL. It does sound more intimidating than it is, hahaha. We can do some of those into the tunnel comming from different angles. That would work perfectly. Thanks for the suggestion!

We actually just did the table for the first time today at class. So do the rules say you can do whatever (stand, sit or down), then? I like the idea of doing an auto-down like you said. That's a brilliant idea to work on with the tunnel. Nothing too hard on her joints or anything like that (I only want her to do so many jumps in a day, LOL), but still something she needs to work on (waiting!).


----------



## TorachiKatashi (Sep 29, 2010)

LazyGRanch713 said:


> Apparently you don't need a position on the table (stand, sit, or down instead of one or the other) but I train an auto-down so there is no question in my mind the dog is ON the table.


That depends on the venue. I know that in the future, they're eliminating the sit/down on the table in AKC. Some venues allow you to make the choice whether you sit or down, and in some, it's the judges choice and he'll tell you which to use during the briefing. If you're only doing one venue, look up the regulations for the table for that venue. If you're doing multiple, you'll probably just want to teach him to get on the table and sit and/or down on command, so that you're covered on all fronts.


----------

